# Dead Tree Version



## Lass (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought the Axis via the soft cover and love it. Im just wondering/hoping that all of the other ones will have a soft cover release as well?

Cheers
Lass


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup, they all will.


----------

